# Problème d'envoi de mail via Mail et serveur orange



## schentuleit (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'arrive à recevoir des messages dans ma boite mail, mais je n'arrive plus à en envoyer. Je reçois systématiquement le message; impossible d'envoi le message vis le serveur smpt Orange. Selectionner un autre serveur. Pendant un temps j'ai pu envoyer mes message via le serveur 193.252.22.74 mais il ne marche plus non plus. 

Cela me rend fou, j'ai besoin d'aide. Qui a une solution ?

Merci beaucoup par avance.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,
Regarde ici, si ça peut t'aider.
Sinon avec une recherche, le problème a déjà été évoqué plusieurs fois.


----------

